
Hong Kong protests related texts are now "profane" in chat and character names - haunter
https://np.reddit.com/r/wow/comments/c3fqtm/ptr_82030889_hong_kong_protests_related_texts_are/
======
lacker
The title should mention that this is “in World of Warcraft”.

It’s sad to see Chinese censorship trickling into Western products. There were
some Hearthstone tournaments recently where they wouldn’t refer to the country
as “Taiwan”, and more and more games are banning phrases like “Tianenmen
Square” that are banned in China. Some people are afraid of the internet
separating into parts... I am afraid of a shared internet where 100 different
entities all have the ability to censor discussion.

------
ve55
Ironic that this submission was also removed/locked by a subreddit moderator
(see top response).

